# Postal Point Eglin AFB



## tmv1976

Went out for couple hours this afternoon and got these guys. Speck hit a DOA deadly combo as I was coasting messing with the FF and the red hit a bone super spook jr.


----------



## EODangler

Nice! I've been wanting to get out and try that area. Which way did you go after launching?


----------



## tmv1976

I went south between from the little beach area to around Range rd. I went there one other time a month and a half ago and got 3-4 slot reds and a speck that I didn't keep. On the way back in I was cruising and saw a few bigger reds and tried hitting them with everything in my arsenal but they weren't interested, kinda frustrating.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice! how do you like where the fish finder is mounted ? I did a little mod to my rod holder so the rod butt wouldn't stick out as far.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Pic

downside is it doesn't lock the rod in but the other ones I had didn't either


----------



## oxbeast1210

trying to get ideas for rigging that's why I was wondering if u liked the spot the fish-finder at. some people like them close others further away .


----------



## EODangler

Ox- You got a Pro Angler too?


----------



## tmv1976

oxbeast1210 said:


> Nice! how do you like where the fish finder is mounted ? I did a little mod to my rod holder so the rod butt wouldn't stick out as far.


Actually just got the FF for Christmas so this was only the second time out with it. Due to where I already had my rod holders mounted this was the only feasible place that I could mount it. Tested it out with both rods in the holders, the fish bag strapped to the front and I can still see it fine and get to it pretty easy, so far so good.


----------



## oxbeast1210

sweet thanks TMV . Eod I did recently get an Pro Angler Wife has an older outback but I want to get her a newer one.


----------



## bbarton13

oxbeast1210 said:


> Pic
> 
> downside is it doesn't lock the rod in but the other ones I had didn't either


u can get the extender to raise the rod holders up so the butt of the rod wont be in the way of the peddles


----------



## EODangler

Thanks TMV...that's where I've been told to go, good to know it's productive.


----------



## oxbeast1210

cool ill probably end up getting that gotta watch the spending for a lil bit lol


----------



## Trophyhusband

I caught this one early this fall in the channel out from the campground.


----------



## Foulhook

You need to get an updated google map of the that area. The bridge has been there for a few years now. LOL Also, you can go westward along the shore up to Grassy Lake and fish for trout and reds there too. At certain times in the summer, the floating grass can get to be VERY frustrating in the area of Postal Point.


----------

